

Show HN: Cron SaaS. Would you pay to run custom Node.js jobs periodically? - Drei01Matt
http://www.cronasaservice.com

======
gizmo
I wouldn't. Many cron tasks are used for diagnostics, and must continue to
work even when your web stack doesn't. Other cron tasks run a long time and
NGINX will kill processes that seem unresponsive. Other cron jobs must not be
started twice (so they require locking). Cron isn't perfect, but it's very
simple and completely reliable.

I think you should focus on SaaS products that you can charge at least a few
hundred a month for. If people aren't even willing to pay that much you're
probably not solving a big enough problem.

------
fiatjaf
Are you aware that this is not a new idea and that are already a lot of these
services running out there?

------
ing33k
I wouldn't and also pretty sure that I won't use it even if its free . Only
time I had to use a similar system was when using shared hosting without shell
access.

------
fasteo
Be sure to check-out IronWorker

[1] [http://www.iron.io/worker](http://www.iron.io/worker)

------
progx
How much? 1 Dollar for 10 Years, or on which price you think?

------
ayrx
Given that the Heroku scheduler is completely free, no.

------
freedombeer
No. Is this an example of a Service As A Service?

------
Gurrewe
No, I wouldn't.

------
smt88
No

